# Coogee/Clovelly Saturday 13 January



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hopefully water temp. will be up but meeting at Gordons Bay, Clovelly at 0500 on Saturday. PLanning to paddle out about 1.5km to some snapper grounds, east of Wedding Cake Island. Hopefully kingies will still be around.

Saturday at 0500 NW winds at 9 knots and 1.3 metre waves.
Meeting at Clovelly carpark. Al welcome.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

hopefully I'll be able to make it...!.

I have a few things on that day, so need to check with the wife whether I can shuffle them around a bit.. fingers crossed!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

update. not a chance. have to be in the city mid morning so fishings out.

however i'm a chance at sunday am if anyones keen


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Pity Dave. Maybe next time. Wouls still like to come over to your neck of the woods for a fish. Can we organise that for one of these days?
Going to Frankfurt on Sunday 14 and back on Sun 21. Have about 5 days off after that. 
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Simon, I'm interested in this one. Will keep an eye on the forecasts though. Any good squidding spots along the coast or around the island?


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm in for saturday. Should be good if a few of us can make it out. Will keep 
a close watch on the weather, and also the water temp which is well down. Recent reports have been 16 degrees! Not sure if they are entirely accurate.
Still got numb legs on sunday launching at Gordons Bay. Nil fish, a few squid though.

Till saturday, Dave.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Kraley is correct. There are squid right in Gordon's Bay, as can be attested by Dave73, who has caught a number of them. We can launch from Gordon or if conditions crap, from Coogee. But I think Gordon's Bay is probably best.
0500 at the Clovelly carpark. Bringing 1 light rod for plastics and 2 medium action.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler15


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Simon, the wind forecast is not improving and the water out there is still cold. I think I'll pass on this in favour of Middle Harbour. Practise my squidding and try out the downrigger if I have any success. Some big kings are coming from there at the moment. Tricky bit will be finding squid


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I understand. I would like to try Middle Harbour as well, but my car with the yak racks is currently being serviced and I won't have it for the weekend.
Hoping to get some squid and try out wide. Water temp. will be a problem.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------

